# What new feature in next iPhone would persuade you most to upgrade?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

When Apple releases the next iPhone (Whether it's called iPhone 4s or iPhone 5), what feature(s) would most likely persuade you to upgrade? What are you most hoping to see in the next iPhone? (Describe only one or two of your most wanted features)

Bigger screen?
Higher resolution screen?
Faster processor?
Significantly longer lasting battery?
Front facing HD Camera?
Smaller size?
Built in lazer pointer? 
Other?

For me personally, I wish they'd continue to make improvements on battery life. I'd like to be able to use an iPhone pretty hard on a day trip somewhere with a bit of battery to spare at the end of the day. 

A close second is, I would love a front facing HD camera. Would be great for video-casting on the road and being able to see what is being filmed.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Removal of Home Button.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Since I got my iPad, I have seemed to use my iPhone less and less. I rarely use more than email and a few apps that access the internet. I can't remember the last time I used safari on the iPhone, it seems so small now that I have my iPad. I even cancelled the data plan on my iPhone. I would like to see an iPhone that is smaller and less powerful and a lower price point. (the iPhone nano). I have no disillusions that this is going to happen, but I'm fine with my 3G for now and the uses that I use it for. I sometimes miss not having data when I am out without wifi, but it doesn't happen enough to warrant the monthly data charge, especially when I can usually borrow my girlfriends iPhone 4 to check scores when I'm out.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Lock screen widgets & better notifications.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

crawford said:


> Lock screen widgets & better notifications.


This, and a larger screen with better battery life.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I would say:

Bigger screen (only slightly though), resolution is good as is.
Faster processor, 1GB RAM with longer lasting battery
Front facing HD Camera would be awesome!

I personally don't want to see the iPhone go without a Home Button. iPad without a home button... sure!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

At this point I'm just looking for software improvements...some of those will likely benefit from faster CPU & GPU but so far my 4 is fast enough.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Ability to switch things like Bluetooth and wifi off from the status bar. 

On the iPad, I'd like to be able to navigate more easily between multiple supporting documents while I take notes on a meeting.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

The only reason I'll be upgrading from my iPhone 4 is either when it fails on me or it becomes obsolete and I have to upgrade ... which seems to be about a 2-3 year run if past experience is very telling on this matter.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Price.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Battery.
Seriously, that's it.
The rest is software related, proper notification system and for GOD sakes, let me turn off Text Popups!!!!!!! I almost HATE SMS now, I tell people to IM me instead on MSN, GTalk, FB, Twitter just please don't text me lol.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I would like to dictate txt msgs, it to read books from iBooks and maybe not correct Canadian spelling of words like flavour etc. So all software basically.


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

*Home button*



Joker Eh said:


> Removal of Home Button.



Keep the home button. Phones should be one hand devices.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I want LTE and a network to go with it. My next iPhone will have LTE, so I guess I'll be waiting...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dwayner said:


> Keep the home button. Phones should be one hand devices.


You can still use it with one hand and still remove the home button. There is no limitation on imagination of how to implement. After many clicks the home button starts to fail as it did with my 3G and slowly starting with my iPhone 4.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Price.


+1...... Like about 1/2 of what it is now....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iOS 5 if the current rumour is true and my 3GS is locked out from iOS 5.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Selective multi-tasking instead of every bloody app I ever open! Give me a choice when I close an app as to whether I want it to remain open in the background.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

tilt said:


> Selective multi-tasking instead of every bloody app I ever open! Give me a choice when I close an app as to whether I want it to remain open in the background.


Why is the current system a problem?


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Better reception. My 3GS has crappy reception in our office in the basement of the house. Calls drop quite regularly. My ancient old Motorola V550 was far better--NEVER dropped a call.

Craig


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

Longer battery life
Larger screen
Faster Processor


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

New UI already!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think we've waited long enough, haven't we? Man it is soooooo out-dated.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Better UI, proper notification system, a proper FILESYSTEM for christ sakes.

The iPad needs far more significant updates. It needs to be less "app" centric, in the sense that every app lives in a completely oblivious bubble, and more like how HoneyComb has a file system that all apps can draw from. If I download a video to my iPad, ANY app capable of opening videos should be able to use the same copy, without having to copy it to EACH app. I need to be able to override more system settings like choosing my default browser.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

This is more of a thing for specific third party developers, but it would be cool if ALL apps were able to rotate portrait or landscape. 

Also an Apple made iOS to Mac OS X screen sharing solution. Even if it were somehow tied to MobileMe would be fine for me!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

It seems that most people's wants are software based.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to see full speed, dual band N Wi-Fi. Task switching needs to have a way of allowing you to choose whether to close an app. or send it to the background (swipe gesture towards the top of the screen closes it, swipe gesture towards the bottom of the screen puts into the background?). Option to turn off any and all pop-up notifications, with indicators for new email, voice mail, and text messages always visible when pop-ups are disabled. It would be nice to have a couple of hardware LEDs, but that would be too much to ask. Facetime HD camera, 8MP still camera, and A5 dual core CPU seem to be a given if the rumors are true. I'd like to see an expansion of the flash memory up to a maximum of 64GB, 128GB if it can be done.

Kostas


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

kkritsilas said:


> I'd like to see full speed, dual band N Wi-Fi. Task switching needs to have a way of allowing you to choose whether to close an app. or send it to the background (swipe gesture towards the top of the screen closes it, swipe gesture towards the bottom of the screen puts into the background?). Option to turn off any and all pop-up notifications, with indicators for new email, voice mail, and text messages always visible when pop-ups are disabled. It would be nice to have a couple of hardware LEDs, but that would be too much to ask. Facetime HD camera, 8MP still camera, and A5 dual core CPU seem to be a given if the rumors are true. I'd like to see an expansion of the flash memory up to a maximum of 64GB, 128KB if it can be done.
> 
> Kostas


You just hit the nail on the head got me. Though I'd rather 128GB, not KB .


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*I signed up for a plan*

I signed up for a Telus plan, and therefore got my iPhone 4 at a discount price, and I doubt I will replace it before the Telus plan ends in a couple years. At that time, I fully expect lots of marvellous upgrades from Apple. Even then, I would not pay for an upgraded iPhone 6 or or 7 or 8, unless the software was fixed a bit:

1. The key areas on the keyboard are too close together for my old fingers. I am really tired of all the typos when I type. I really send curt emails due to this.


2. It is a phone, they say, and I would like to see lots of tweaking to make the voice phone a bit more better.

More:

3. Battery does not last long between charges, a scant day in the Big City. Must be fixed.

4. Phone sound. I want a traditional ring tone, not the goofy sounds that came with the iPhone 4.I want a real phone sound.


Hardware? I have a black iPhone 4. I think it's only 16 gigs, but I have a few iPod Classics for storage on the road.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Everyone seems to be echoing the same software problems... mostly related to notifications. The notifications and ridiculously slow loading of the camera were so infuriating to me that I sold my iPhone 4 to get a different phone.

It's a sad sad day when I have to admit that I bought a Windows Phone 7 because Microsoft of all people made a better UI than Apple. As pretty as the iPhone is compared to, well, any other phone, it's the UI I spend all day working with, so it trumps beauty. 

A7


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with most of the other previous wishes. The two things I would really love to see, software wise, are tasks with sync to Mobile Me, and fully customizable ringtones, for everything. Gone are the days where there might be one or two iPhones in a given place, heck it's rare not to have 3 or 4 sitting at the same table at a social gathering. Makes it extremely annoying when an email comes in, and no one knows who's it was...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tilt said:


> Selective multi-tasking instead of every bloody app I ever open! Give me a choice when I close an app as to whether I want it to remain open in the background.


bingo. +1


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Chimpur said:


> This is more of a thing for specific third party developers, but it would be cool if ALL apps were able to rotate portrait or landscape.


That is a choice a developer makes, they are able to rotate but choose not to for their needs. Angry Birds would not work in portrait.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I agree that there should be a way to deal with if an App really closes or not.
I would also like to see a 128GB version as I am always getting very close to the 64GB limit of my iPhone 4

I am also surprised to see that no-one (unless I missed it) has mentioned my biggest request, folders. These need to be re-done, I love the fact that Apple gave us folders but they are really poorly done, you can barley tell what is in them and as much as I give them good names, most of the UI on the iPhone is visually based and there for I skim over the text on my screen's.

I would also like the ability to remove default app's like the horrible weather app.

Also automatic wireless sync would be cool!


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

DempsyMac said:


> I am always getting very close to the *64GB limit of my iPhone 4*


wow that's a good trick.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

jeepguy said:


> wow that's a good trick.


oops mixed up the size of my iPad and iPhone sorry


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Why is the current system a problem?


Well, I open an app once in a while and do not need it again for a while, but it stays open in the bottom drawer. My bottom drawer gets so filled that I have to swipe so many times to pick an app. I may as well swipe fewer times on the main screen rather than swipe many times in the bottom drawer.

Apps that need to be multi-tasked, such as a Safari window while I am checking something else, or the iPod app, or a GPS app, etc. are OK, but why would I want Weather or Calendar or Phone or Photos or Settings or SMS-Text to stay open and use up swiping-space?

That, is the problem with the current system.

Cheers


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Atroz said:


> Why is the current system a problem?





tilt said:


> Well, I open an app once in a while and do not need it again for a while, but it stays open in the bottom drawer. My bottom drawer gets so filled that I have to swipe so many times to pick an app. I may as well swipe fewer times on the main screen rather than swipe many times in the bottom drawer.
> 
> Apps that need to be multi-tasked, such as a Safari window while I am checking something else, or the iPod app, or a GPS app, etc. are OK, but why would I want Weather or Calendar or Phone or Photos or Settings or SMS-Text to stay open and use up swiping-space?
> 
> ...


And I will add that it is not a true multi tasking area. Apps are allowed to continue to run and there is no way to know which ones are actually running and therefore they continue to drain your battery. So you have to go through the entire list and delete each app in it. Most battery problems people have are from an app they used is still running while sitting in the multi task area, apps are allowed to run for certain amount of time after being closed. If I see my battery draining quickly I go to the multi task area and delete all apps in and boom my battery will remain at the percentage it was it for a very long period.

Fix safari as well, when I close I don't want it to open up to the last site I visited, and a way to close all pages at once.

And man allow me to select multi emails to move, delete or whatever, if I get many emails what a pain to go through each one.


----------



## doulogos (Jul 15, 2009)

I would like to to have inductive charging as an option (you know, you can use the USB cable if you must, but have the ability to charge without the wire.

I would also like a xenon flash, (as opposed to LED flash) like the sony ericsson K-90s had.

An even larger light sensor - even at the expense of larger pixel count. I don't need to take poster sized pictures; but I do "need" (well not so much need as prefer) to have clearer pictures in less than ideal lighting situations.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Added live voice communication to Gamecenter during multiplayer.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I have to say that having an iPad makes upgrading an iPhone a real long shot. The REAL next-gen will have to come up with something spectacular.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

bigger screen. Number one. Not by much, but a half inch either side would make a huge difference. Get rid of the home button or make it much smaller.

And what tilt said about multi tasking apps. But that's more an iOS update.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

bouche said:


> I have to say that having an iPad makes upgrading an iPhone a real long shot. The REAL next-gen will have to come up with something spectacular.


I agree, I find I don't use the iPhone as much, so I can't see me updating.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got everything I need as I'm jailbroken.. Here are some things that should come stock..

Better notification system
Physical camera button
Bigger screen
More memory 
Fm radio tuner
Slightly lighter than the 4


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The ability to work with a Magellan ToughCase is highest on my list,
Having a dual processor would be nice,
Two buttons on either side of the home button would be nice,
A gamer would understand why I'd want physical buttons,

Other things, An ability to power zoom with intuitive play in games would be nice,
Without losing high definition at the same time,
That would require the ability to have what camera buffs call interpolation.

That I could live with.

The iphone 4 as it is really requires a magnifying glass at times to play games,
Quite annoying, I'd love to be able to toggle extra features in my games to see more.

Eventually...Eventually I hope it will get better.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I was thinking that a front facing flash might be useful for self portraits. And regarding colour, possibly expanding beyond the black and recent white would be cool! A blue iPhone!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Limit77 said:


> Physical camera button
> Bigger screen
> More memory
> Fm radio tuner
> Slightly lighter than the 4


How do you suppose all that will make it lighter?

Here's what I would wish for, keep it the same or slightly thicker and put a bigger battery in it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Limit77 said:


> Fm radio tuner


There are a gajillion FM apps, but who listens to FM anymore? Get the Sirius App


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Chimpur said:


> I was thinking that a front facing flash might be useful for self portraits. And regarding colour, possibly expanding beyond the black and recent white would be cool! A blue iPhone!


I could see that...iPhone 5 in 5 colours, Wouldn't that make a nice commercial.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> I could see that...iPhone 5 in 5 colours, Wouldn't that make a nice commercial.


July would be a good time to debut it, Considering there are a lot of 5's in July.



> THIS IS THE ONLY TIME WE WILL SEE AND LIVE THIS EVENT
> Calendar for July 2011
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

Improved folders as mentioned and separating the space and return buttons from the letter keys. I am CONSTANTLY effecting those two errors. 

Better battery life is a no brainer.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

This will be the first year I'm skipping. I'll go iPhone 6 when it probably supports LTE.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Between the iPhone 4 and the dual core iPad 2 I'm getting in a couple of months, probably nothing I can't do.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> July would be a good time to debut it, Considering there are a lot of 5's in July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true at all. It's going to happen again in 2016 and then again almost every 6 years.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Reason to upgrade? I have a 3GS.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

How about playing Flash files? I'm being facetious. Sorta.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh how'd I forget; a hard button to answer when you are wearing gloves.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

That could be changed with a software update though. Double tap the home button to answer maybe.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

2 things.

1. Get rid of Home Button, thats all. Its a mechanical part that fails, my iPhone 4 home button has already started to show signs of issues. When I click once it thinks double click and brings up Multi Task area.

2. Multi Task area. - Option to turn off/disable. The method to force the exit of the app is cumbersome. Click home button puts app into multi task area, double click home to bring up multi task area, hold down on app icon to make it wiggle, then click red X to close it for good, then click home button again. When I hit the home button I want the app to close for good not run in the background for X amount of time. Prior to Multi task feature being added apps already had a way to save the state the app was in and they were able to start from there. The only point of the multi task area is to allow music to play from an app while using another. Most people who complain about battery life 99% of the time this is the cause.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

I was under the impression the the apps are not actually running in the background (with some obvious exceptions). Why would your battery time be effected? 

The amount of concern voiced about this concept is causing me to doubt what I thought to be fact.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bobsmyuncle said:


> I was under the impression the the apps are not actually running in the background (with some obvious exceptions). Why would your battery time be effected?
> 
> The amount of concern voiced about this concept is causing me to doubt what I thought to be fact.


Some apps by design are allowed to run in the background and some you may want to for what ever reason. Apps in general are given 10 minutes to run in the background. iOS is supposed to terminate an app the runs longer than that but I think there are ways around that and some apps continue to use resources.

Thats why if you see your battery being drained while just sitting idle close all apps in the multi task area and the battery will no longer drain at such an alarming rate.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

bobsmyuncle said:


> How about playing Flash files? I'm being facetious. Sorta.


I seriously would like the ability to play Flash files. I use the iPad for language learning and most of these sites are built on flash. I've read about the Cloud app. and I've also read negative reviews about it. If there is a better work-around, please let me know.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's a weird answer for you. What would persuade me to upgrade most would likely be if Apple supported the iPhone 4 longer than any other iPhone they've supported so far. If it looks like they are willing to support their devices longer I might consider buying a phone more for it's features than simply because it's the newest one. Probably sounds backwards.

At the moment it's sort of a binary decision:
Is my old iPhone still working: yes or no?
Can I afford the newest one: yes or no?
Will my carrier allow me to upgrade: yes or no?



Had the iPhone 4 not been EXACTLY the device I needed for work and development I would have been more than happy staying with my 3G... but Apple's decision to make iOS 4 such a dog on the 3G doesn't make me want to go and buy a new iPhone every year, it makes me worry that someday I may not be able to afford the technology I need in favour of one that has to run the latest OS so I can keep on developing.

But if that's not a good enough answer for the OP, I'll say Thinner, lighter, better reception, faster processor, half the cost and 10 MP camera.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

4 inch screen....
Better Camera...
1 GHz dual core A5 Chip
512 MB of RAM
iOS 5
Better Battery Life 

Now that is what I call an iPhone 5...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Android has Flash and it's crap. So unusable you'll want to avoid Flash based sites like a plague. No Flash please thanks.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dona83 said:


> android has flash and it's crap. So unusable you'll want to avoid flash based sites like a plague. No flash please thanks.


+1


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i could care less about flash on the phone. Really. But the ipad, different story.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> i could care less about flash on the phone. Really. But the ipad, different story.


Even iPad, I have learned to get around it by going to another site to get my content if the site I am at only uses flash.

I use to develope with Flash and have moved away from it. Converted all my sites and removed Flash all together. It just wasn't worth my time and energy anymore because iPhone and iPad forced me to create another sub mobile site anyways and I didn't want to support both.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I should send SJ a thank you note, it's just about doubled my business.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> I should send SJ a thank you note, it's just about doubled my business.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I should send SJ a thank you note, it's just about doubled my business.


me two, what do you do?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I should send SJ a thank you note, it's just about doubled my business.





DempsyMac said:


> me two, what do you do?


Tech support for Adobe. 








 I kid, I kid.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

DempsyMac said:


> me two, what do you do?


I have a black belt in AS3 programming, I design, and write PHP/mySQL JS, blah blah.

Now I have even more flash work, generally more complicated, and of course way more non flash stuff, often to create multiple platform apps/sites.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I want an sd card slot,
That way the cops don't want to take my iPhone away when I film something amazing.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Couldn't you hit send?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

going from a 3Gs, I know I'll see more speed, but better battery life. maybe an edge to edge screen like they are talking about.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ehMax said:


> When Apple releases the next iPhone (Whether it's called iPhone 4s or iPhone 5), what feature(s) would most likely persuade you to upgrade?


The iPhone is my only connection to the internet. It costs me abut $ 100 per 5 gigs. Read that: $ 100 per 5 gigs. So I might be pleased to have a price reduction to something what you lot highly privileged lot pay for your connections.'


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

If the rumoured low-cost plastic iPhone is for real, I'd get one. I want a phone I can abuse, not one I have to baby or wrap in a sheath.


----------

